# [FreeNAS] Gigabit ethernet card is seen as 100Mbit



## worjak (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to freebsd. 

I've recently installede a FreeNAS (FreeBSD 7.2-based) on my home network. After installing it I changed the network card from a 3com 100Mbit to D-link Gb. The network card I've put in after consulting the hardware list (http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html#ETHERNET) is a "D-Link DGE-528(T) Gigabit Ethernet (8169S)" and it's using the re driver. There were no problems recognicing it in first boot :e.

I discovered the problem after speed testing my network with iperf and got thruputs less than 100Mbit. After this I checked FreeNAS' (web)interface to the network-setup to se that the card was registrered as "100baseTX <full-duplex>". :\

Can I get it to run full speed? Can it be the cable? I know I will not get Gigabit transfrer rates, but more than 100Mbit must be a modest wish?

Regards Jakob


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

*Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

worjak said:
			
		

> I discovered the problem after speed testing my network with iperf and got thruputs less than 100Mbit. After this I checked FreeNAS' (web)interface to the network-setup to se that the card was registrered as "100baseTX <full-duplex>". :\
> 
> Can I get it to run full speed? Can it be the cable? I know I will not get Gigabit transfrer rates, but more than 100Mbit must be a modest wish?


You will only get the improved speed if you also have a gigabit switch.


----------



## worjak (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a gigabit switch, but thanks for letting me clarify.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

Then it's most likely the cable. You need Cat5E cables. Also check if the speed/duplex settings aren't hard set on both your machine and the switch.


----------



## worjak (Mar 24, 2010)

Just rushed home to check my cables expecting to find CAT5's but, no, it's CAT5e. So I guess it will not help me to change to CAT6? 

Where can I check the speed/duplex settings on my mashine. I can ssh into it. I've checked the switch and it doesn't seem to have a accessible place to set it.


----------



## mav@ (Mar 24, 2010)

Make sure you have full 8-wire cable, as for 100Mbps enough to have only 4 wires.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

worjak said:
			
		

> Just rushed home to check my cables expecting to find CAT5's but, no, it's CAT5e. So I guess it will not help me to change to CAT6?


Nope. For these relatively short distances 5e will do just fine.  



> Where can I check the speed/duplex settings on my mashine.


ifconfig(8)

But it currently tells you you have a 100Mbit full duplex connection. This is what you want to see:

```
media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
```



> I've checked the switch and it doesn't seem to have a accessible place to set it.


The usual 'home' switches don't have that feature. Only managed switches have it 

Anyway, if it was FreeBSD I'd ask what version and probably tell you to update world :e


----------



## paean (Mar 25, 2010)

If the output of ifconfig doesn't have "autoselect" before the speed and duplex, then its manually set to use 100/full. Change the media and mediaopt flags to your desired speed and duplex.

On both ends. ( ;


----------

